# battery



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Whats a good battery for my 02 3.5? Nissan dealer battery? Sears?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I went with the Optima RedTop. I was very happy with it. Costs more, but well worth it, IMO. Nissan Dealer batteries are crap.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

WATSON1 said:


> I went with the Optima RedTop. I was very happy with it. Costs more, but well worth it, IMO. Nissan Dealer batteries are crap.


Went with the RedTop as well, I have one in my winter vehicle as well.


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

My Nissan battery has gotten over 4 years on it so thats not bad.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

didnt you ask this very same question on another forum?


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep. Havent gotten a very good answer yet so i suppose i'll just go with a diehard. The one that fits my car is 550CCA but i dont know what the org one is rated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

shokhead said:


> Yep. Havent gotten a very good answer yet so i suppose i'll just go with a diehard. The one that fits my car is 550CCA but i dont know what the org one is rated.


my duralast did me right, but i also like interstates. they are solid batteries with a good reputation. have you looked into them?


----------



## shokhead (Jan 28, 2006)

Yep. 700CCA interstate for 80 bucks.


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

optima all the way


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

optima redtop has been great to me


----------

